# Saw This On A Cougar Yesterday On The Hi-Way



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it is a cell phone picture while both rigs were traveling 70 mphs so not a good pic. His trailer bumper had wheels on it.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Those are sometimes called "Drag Wheels". I usually see them mounted on the frame tips but have seen them on the bumpers before. They come into play when starting up a steep hill and theoretically prevent damage to the trailer from dragging the bumper on the pavement.

Reverie


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

I mounted mine to the bars that the bumper is attached to. Saves my trailer from scraping entering my driveway.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

There's a good chance the bumper extends out. On the way home from Fla. a guy in the site next to me had his bumper extended out for a generator. The bumper had wheels on it.







kevin


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

oh! well, I had never seen that before but sure makes sense!


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

When we were shopping for our TT we looked at some Cougars. One of the features on some of the X-Lite models was an extendable rear bumper that was a bike rack. I don't recall seeing wheels though.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

A lot of older trailers that were lower to the ground than today's models, would have V shaped metal brackets that would hang downward from the frame at the rear of the trailer. When you would pull out of a driveway that had a fairly steep angle to the road, these brackets would scrape the ground, saving your frame and bumper. My dad had grooves in the sidewalk in front of his driveway from those brackets scraping. They made a lot of noise when the scraping would occur. Like the noise from an equalizer hitch on steroids. Someone eventually invented bolt on wheels that would attach to those brackets so you wouldn't put plow marks in the ground. Those evolved into casters.

Skid wheels


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One more reason I had the axle flipped on my last Outback.

Keystone now has this under control starting with the 2010 models, as they are much higher off the ground.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> One more reason I had the axle flipped on my last Outback.
> 
> Keystone now has this under control starting with the 2010 models, as they are much higher off the ground.


They also fixed this in the 2009 models - as our 250RS has flipped axles.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> One more reason I had the axle flipped on my last Outback.
> 
> Keystone now has this under control starting with the 2010 models, as they are much higher off the ground.


They also fixed this in the 2009 models - as our 250RS has flipped axles.
[/quote]
Actually the Cougars are quite high off the ground and don't need the axle flip (ie, we have 3 stairs up to our trailer). However, the bumper does extend for bike storage, etc... So when it is extended and you go into a gas station, etc... that has a very low entry, you can get some rub when the bumper is extended. That is probably the reason he added the wheels. If you did an axle flip on a Cougar, you would probably need a 4 foot ladder to get in!!!


----------

